# Does your motorhome have a name?



## Admin (Jun 26, 2015)

Does your motorhome have a name and is it a boy or a girl?


I call my motorhome "The Van" and I guess it is a boy van.


----------



## iampatman (Jun 26, 2015)

Ours is a Lunar and my wife calls it Lulu! It's a step too far for me. To me it's the van. 

Pat


----------



## mark61 (Jun 26, 2015)

Doris.


----------



## Steve121 (Jun 26, 2015)

'Go Beyond'


----------



## willdbill (Jun 26, 2015)

I just call it the van but the wife and grandson call it daffy.
I have ben known to call it the bich especially when it brakes down 
willdbill


----------



## Asterix (Jun 26, 2015)

Mine came with the name Katy,from the reg. letters kt, that's what the previous owners called it,to me its just the camper.


----------



## rockape (Jun 26, 2015)

Start you Baxtard!!!


----------



## SiobhanBAA (Jun 26, 2015)

'The Escape Pod'


----------



## izwozral (Jun 26, 2015)

Nellie from the reg NLE. It's transexual following gender realignment.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 26, 2015)

Our Lunar is called Percy from the reg PCY. 
Everyone refers to him a Percy, far less of a mouthful than 'the motorhome'.


----------



## carol (Jun 26, 2015)

Mines just, "the van" although sometimes I call it Mr Softy because of the reg SO52 TFE and it looks like Sean Rea's dreaded ice cream van! Sprinkles anyone?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 26, 2015)

carol said:


> Mines just, "the van" although sometimes I call it Mr Softy because of the reg SO52 TFE and it looks like Sean Rea's dreaded ice cream van! Sprinkles anyone?



I love Mr Softy as a name. I suppose it was either that or Lucky, as it's still intact.
Taxi!


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 26, 2015)

Mine's the van too, less of a mouthful. I do talk to it sometimes though, especially going up hills, no turbo, I usually say "come on old lass" under my breath, oh would know for sure that I have lost the plot if he heard me.


----------



## mossypossy (Jun 26, 2015)

The Beastie Bus


----------



## GRWXJR (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't have a Motorhome.... it'd be stretching truth to breaking point (and miffing owners of proper MH to be associated haha).

Do have a homebuilt campervan though.

Despite being considered to be butt-ugly on sight when presented to OH and her not being keen at all, I liked the thing, saw some potential and bought it.  Once OH had actually been out in the van, she decided that despite being butt-ugly on the outside, that it was nice to be in, and enjoyed herself.

She promptly dubbed our LDV Convoy to be 'Sully' (after the dirty great Monster from the kids movie 'Monsters Inc.' - guess OH saw the symmetry there), and the name stuck.

"Sully" the van has been known as ever since.


----------



## hextal (Jun 26, 2015)

Another one called 'the van'.  Or occasionally 'the bright blue thing' when pointing out to the cashier which pump I filled up at.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jun 26, 2015)

We came up with a really original name for ours , we call it  "The Motorhome"  :lol-053:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes it does but if i put on here what i call it you would ban me    :wacko:


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 26, 2015)

I call mine MH (motorhome) never van, camper or such, not even motorhome, just simple MH. You may ask why not motorhome....because I have a slight stutter, hence MH.  hee,hee


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 26, 2015)

Motorhome cos that's what it is.


----------



## spendian68 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Mildred*

Ours is called Mildred, my wife's aunt passed away quite suddenly and left us some money, we put this towards buying our Knaus and thought it only fair to name it after her.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 26, 2015)

Mine is called SNOOPY long story.


----------



## toystory (Jun 26, 2015)

*van name*

no name for the van but the navigater  is bitching betty it never shuts up
toystory


----------



## Derf (Jun 26, 2015)

Bet you can't guess why it's called this?..


----------



## Robmac (Jun 26, 2015)

Derf said:


> Bet you can't guess why it's called this?..
> 
> View attachment 31739



It's coz its black innit?


----------



## banto (Jun 26, 2015)

*Van name*

I've just finished converting my "Movano" and can't decide between:-

            MaFanwy     (Welsh love song)
and

          Penny     (From Pen y fan, (pronounced Penny van) which is a Welsh beauty spot


banto


----------



## GRWXJR (Jun 26, 2015)

banto said:


> I've just finished converting my "Movano" and can't decide between:-
> 
> MaFanwy     (Welsh love song)
> and
> ...



I think I prefer "Myfanwy" (which I think is the right spelling).... you could simply tease and wind up anyone not Welsh by saying it was welsh for 'My small van' haha).

I have no idea why... but someone told me once that all cars are females, but all vans are male.  No idea why.  But funnily enough more often than not is has seemed to work out that way (when vehicles get 'named' that is).  My sister used to run a Transit called 'Trevor' and was insistent that it couldn't possibly be female.


----------



## piman (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello Banto, 

seeing you version of Pennyvan reminded me of the train station at Butlins, Pwllheli which foreigners called Pennychain (Penychain).

However its not Pen ee van but Pen UGH van, (that's the best I can do for an English sound to show how a Y is usually pronounced in Welsh)

Alec


----------



## silverweed (Jun 26, 2015)

Our first van was Louis as it was a McLouis and now we have Leo as its a Hymer Lionheart   Both obviously boys


----------



## oppy (Jun 26, 2015)

Herself christened ours 'Wanda' as in A Van Called Wanda (sorry pythons), but I prefer Wanda as in LUST !!!!!!!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 26, 2015)

I very nearly bought a Talbot and was going to call it Fred.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 26, 2015)

Blodwyn


----------



## Wully (Jun 26, 2015)

Admin said:


> Does your motorhome have a name and is it a boy or a girl?
> 
> 
> I call my motorhome "The Van" and I guess it is a boy van.



My vans called the loozer cruiser   My daughter found it funny when I bought my first van . It's stuck so it's allways going to be loozer cruiser my name on here is looser cruiser dam predictable text I don't know how to change it I've been a looser on here for six months now any help in changing name help


----------



## tadpole58 (Jun 26, 2015)

Our first van was an ex-ambulance and was known as Archie after a book from our childhood 

We can't settle on a name for our new one so it is known as the Van with No Name


----------



## Ex Greeny (Jun 26, 2015)

We have a 2001 Benimar Aereo, and we call her Bertha.


----------



## Scoobydog (Jun 26, 2015)

*campervan name*

Mine is a Fifer so is called FIFI


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 26, 2015)

Our van is called Geraldine.


----------



## imaginos (Jun 26, 2015)

My old Swift has been christened Taylor.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 26, 2015)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Blodwyn



Used to be a band called Blodwyn Pig so very apt. The front man was Mick Abrahams a former guitarist with Jethro Tull. Reet good they were too.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jun 26, 2015)

*Van name*

ours is called Nellie after our last dog


----------



## jeanette (Jun 27, 2015)

Ours is called Mabel that is what I called her when we first got in her and it stuck


----------



## SteveM (Jun 27, 2015)

We've just gone up in size from a VW T4 Bilbo Conversion to an Elddis Autoquest. Our son took one look at the Elddis and said "You've bought a meth lab!" So it's now known as 'the meth lab' or increasingly 'the lab'.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 27, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Used to be a band called Blodwyn Pig so very apt. The front man was Mick Abrahams a former guitarist with Jethro Tull. Reet good they were too.



I remember seeing these many years ago at Loughborough University. Yes, very good.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 27, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I remember seeing these many years ago at Loughborough University. Yes, very good.



He was a superb guitarist who really didn't get the recognition he deserved. I saw them at a local pub in Manchester, brilliant for us but quite a come down for Mick, he still played his socks off though....................and he is still a rockin'.

A blast from the past, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-VNfg9mg20


----------



## Aquaticaquarian (Jun 27, 2015)

Tintin....... My son tried ribbing me by calling our motorhome a tin can van....


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Jun 27, 2015)

Colin the Camper


----------



## argoose (Jun 27, 2015)

When it runs well... Babe

When it runs bad...... Effing  Tw@t


----------



## DavidB963 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ours is called Desmond.

Because the start of his plate is M2 22 lane:


----------



## Freespirit (Jun 27, 2015)

Ours is Lucy2 - because our previous one was...........Lucy :dance:


----------



## Dream Catcher (Jun 27, 2015)

Mabel


----------



## Teutone (Jun 27, 2015)

Our house no is 26 so our prevoius MH was called 26b because it was our home from home.

Our current one is called Silvester because it's silver, simples.
We also named the scooter, a Yamaha BWS 125 but in US it's called Yamaha Zuma. So we named it Monte.....:dance:


----------



## MarkJ (Jun 27, 2015)

Heimlich, cos he's hard to manoeuvre.


----------



## Thebluepiglet (Jun 28, 2015)

We call ours Molly.


----------



## ducato (Jun 28, 2015)

*Poppy*

had a poppy in the grille when I bought the van hence the name


----------



## crutcho (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes ours is called "MAX" as in Maxemilion,we wanted a popular German Boys name for our Mercedes Sprinter!!


----------



## Scara001 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Our name*

We have called ours THE JESTER, reason Reg is JSR and when we first saw it for real we had to laugh, we have been laughing as we have worked on it and we know we are going to have lots of laughs with it when we are on the road.:lol-049::fun:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dapole


----------



## Deadsfo (Jun 29, 2015)

The van, but I'm thinking of having  'DER DUSSELDORFER'  sign written on the backdoor in gothic style type.
on account of the 508,609's etc were all made in Dusseldorf and are often described in Germany as Dusseldorfer's,


----------



## Debs (Jun 30, 2015)

Mine is Navigator. I sometimes go down roads without map or satnav and try to get lost. Succeeded the other day and I was only about 15 miles from home.


----------



## dane (Jun 30, 2015)

Frau Beatrice Bacon von Bus, for reasons I'm not sure I can explain.

Generally called Betty though.


----------



## caledonia (Jun 30, 2015)

Bob. Because it's black.


----------



## Loretta (Jun 30, 2015)

Caracol (Snail)


----------



## Fletton (Jun 30, 2015)

SWMBO calls ours "Hetty"...

It's a Knaus... So I refer to it as "Norris.... the Knaus"...


----------



## robell (Jun 30, 2015)

The SV           as in Sooty Van.  When our son was small he would comment every time we went past the local MH place that those vans are like Sooty's. So when we got our own the name was inevitable.


----------



## TDH (Jul 2, 2015)

The Rosabella. Named after a boat in a song our band sings.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jul 2, 2015)

'Colin' named after this. 

Just seemed very apt!


----------



## kaybee (Jul 2, 2015)

Dora - as in Dora the explorer


----------



## trickydicky59 (Jul 2, 2015)

The  Blue Whale, its big, blue and handles like whale.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 2, 2015)

Admin said:


> Does your motorhome have a name and is it a boy or a girl?
> 
> 
> I call my motorhome "The Van" and I guess it is a boy van.





Charlie of course, Female mostly!


----------



## Charlie (Jul 2, 2015)

​


Norfolk Jim said:


> 'Colin' named after this.
> 
> Just seemed very apt!
> 
> View attachment 31869


Not relevant I know but I have a convector heater called Colin!


----------



## Northumborman (Jul 2, 2015)

*Our Van*

First van was Tim 'cos the reg ended in DYM so he was "Tim, nice but DYM".
Next was an Autotrail Delaware which would have been called Del Boy, but he was too posh so he was known as Derek.
Now we have an Autotrail Comanche called Pete. This is the 'white-eyes' version of Peta Nokona, last of the Comanche war chiefs. It's particularly appropriate because the name means 'Wanderer' or 'One who goes away and returns'.
:wave:


----------



## medenview (Jul 2, 2015)

Ours is a Lunar Roadstar 780 called Gertie. We call it Gertie because when we had a VW Campervan called Gladys, a relative called it Gertie by mistake, so when we got the motorhome we used Gertie. Silly I know.

Http://lifeinamotorhome.wordpress.com


----------



## frenchnavy (Jul 2, 2015)

*Van name*

mines is called Ginty that's the Scottish vertion of Virginia


----------



## Camper Bob (Jul 2, 2015)

Bob, Bob the Camper , or Camper Bob.................


----------



## HeidiEyeAm (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes it's a HE and his name is Spartacus (Sparty) because he represents freedom and I also was adicted to the TV series. All my friends now call him Sparty  (VW Camper van)


----------



## Justjill60 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Bruce*

Reg DYR so after Bruce Dyer


----------



## Alanbailey (Jul 2, 2015)

*Our vans name*

As our vans reg. is ab57dog. We could only call it "the kennel".


----------



## TR5 (Jul 2, 2015)

Our previous Motorhome was called Wanda. We have very recently changed to a new van and are toying with Hollie.... .. Happy Hollie..days.


----------



## Ellendale (Jul 2, 2015)

*MH name*

We have a 2007 Autotrail Miami. We call it The Yami because when either of us is referring to it then it sounds like My Yami !!!
We even got a decal made special that is linked into the war bonnet on each side of The Yami;

As for the gender? Well sometimes it's a He and sometimes a She - and we've yet to come up with a some form of pattern as to why the gender flexibility!


----------



## tugair (Jul 2, 2015)

All ours have had names, both male and female.  We started with 'Bessie' Bessacarr, then Cheri Chausson, followed by Nellie Navajo (after my late Aunt) and now we have Pudsy Pilote, named after our late motorhoming cat of 18.5yrs.  :wave:


----------



## Mister Rusty (Jul 3, 2015)

*As many others*

Like many of you, ours is called after its registration.
It's HARRY ISOV  
[HRE 150 V] 
I know I'm sad, but my '75 Civic is *Goldie*, my '79 Civic is *Phoenix* [many rebuilds and sale/purchases], my '76 Civic is *The Gremlin*, because it gets under everyone's skin with its performance [v. quick for what it is]. My 1959 Sunbeam Rapier is *Mister Fifty Nine*, its registration is MR 59, my mum's initials and the year she passed her test, eventually to pass to my son Mike],. The Civics have been and are towed using a recovery 'A' frame, anyone had any issues with plod? [Another post, I guess]. And finally a Rover P6b awaiting paint is known as *The Dog*.
Our daily driver is a Peugeot Partner Combi known as *The Piglet*, well is is butt-ugly, but so practical.
Look forward to meeting you all soon, Harry is now re-timbered and water-tight, albeit using flash-banding. It was hit in the side by a horse-box, wasn't pretty but is now acceptable in my view.
TTFN 
Pete


----------



## scootmonkee (Jul 3, 2015)

Our Mazda Bongo has a Sunday best name of 'Camper van Beethoven' (seek out '_Take the skinheads bowling_' if that means nothing to you) but is commonly referred to as 'The Bongo'.


----------



## REC (Jul 3, 2015)

Blanche as she is white and the cost of the new diesel parts soon after purchase had that effect on us !


----------



## Bromptoneer (Jul 3, 2015)

Ours is called Rocky. It's male. The name evolved from a trip in a hired RV through the Canadian Rockies!


----------



## gillypoof (Jul 3, 2015)

*beauty and the beast*

my first van an old merc was called beasti. this one my toyota hiace is called beauty.beauty and the beast


----------



## nitkn (Jul 3, 2015)

Phil, named after Filius Fogg from Around the World in Eighty Days.


----------



## silvertraveller (Jul 3, 2015)

Admin said:


> Does your motorhome have a name and is it a boy or a girl?
> 
> 
> I call my motorhome "The Van" and I guess it is a boy van.



Our first motorhome/camper (a Commer converted by my husband, aged 26 at the time) was called Van-essa.  Our current motorhome looks like a block of icecream so she is called Van-illa.


----------



## Al Sourer (Jul 3, 2015)

*Margaux*

Just had to be! She's big rounded and rolls of the tongue.  Even though she's German and not from Bordeaux I won't even mention the good life!

Al Sourer


----------



## mickymost (Jul 3, 2015)

Ours is Bertie reg no h7..bht 


bht for bertie male camper named by previous owner


----------



## Mon (Jul 3, 2015)

Ours is the "Bunnybus" as it takes our rabbit obsessed labrador to all of the best bunny hunting areas:rabbit:


----------



## BrockTheBadgerUK (Jul 3, 2015)

variously named (by different friends):

The Yellow Submarine
The Banana Boat
Custer
The Custard Tart

and my own - The Canary-Yellow Caravan


----------



## Mister Rusty (Jul 4, 2015)

*Previously..........*

Another camper we had several years ago [and never used....longer story] was a bright orange Commervan professional camper conversion [forgotten which company ].
Its reg was VGN xxx y and was nicknamed the VeGaN VirGiN. Neither applicable to its owners though :lol-053:
Hope that it survives and is still giving someone some pleasure. Its floor seam lived up to my surname [Rust] :lol-053:

Ps anyone else noticed that they only spot their post mistakes after they have proof-read and  posted to site?


----------



## Trevorsocks (Jul 4, 2015)

Ours is called Teddy no idea why our last one was apu (simpsons) as it was in the reg.


----------



## Sky (Jul 4, 2015)

Mostly 'The Van', but occasionally 'Brian' after the snail from The Magic Roundabout.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 4, 2015)

Trevorsocks said:


> Ours is called Teddy no idea why our last one was apu (simpsons) as it was in the reg.



Apu? Good job you didn't use his surname!


----------



## Barcud (Jul 4, 2015)

*Named by the Mountain Rescue Team*

Various members of the mountain rescue team my husband is part of, on seeing it, promptly adopted it as the teams third vehicle hence it was named *Oscar Mobile 3, Welfare and accommodation* Oscar being the teams callsign.
We just call it Oscar, 'the Van' being another vehicle and the motorhome too much of a mouthful. 

OM3 hasn't attended a rescue yet, but will no doubt do so when needed, although it has been to several search and rescue dog weekends.

Barcud


----------



## Wynnster (Jul 6, 2015)

'Ellie' - may have something to do with it being an Elddis Autostratus??


----------



## berniem (Jul 6, 2015)

*iVan*

Even though its not new- we thought it had a more modern ring to it than simply "The Van"!! 

No Gender though- didn't seem "proper"!!

:have fun:


----------



## Erika (Jul 6, 2015)

Harvey the RV but most of the time The Van :lol-053:


----------



## r4dent (Jul 6, 2015)

*Van Name*

Our first van was a Burstner Elegance,  she was named "Nellie" as in "Nellie the Elegance".

Our current van was named "Jay" by the wife. 
I couldn't understand her logic so I asked "Why Jay?".  
"That's right" she replied, pointing at the registration number "YJ.....".


----------



## rsjc63 (Jul 7, 2015)

Susan Claire after my ex partner


----------



## Cornishaich (Jul 8, 2015)

Stella. Because she is a Starlet!


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 8, 2015)

Zippy because our last camper was a  ldv convoy it did 0-60...... Never, regarding its gender its a boy


----------



## CAL (Jul 8, 2015)

Have finally chosen my vans name "Betty" as in one of my favorite songs  "Black Betty". Now I need to find a good sign-writer and get it painted on her arse end.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 9, 2015)

Many names seem to come from the registration. Ours is Beverley from BVL.


----------



## spigot (Jul 9, 2015)

*Van!*


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 9, 2015)

Our Hymer feels very masculine to us so we named it BigH, but when we talk about it, we simply refer to the 'Bus'.


----------



## Annya (Jul 15, 2015)

*Delilah*

Well, we live in Wales so what else would she be called but Delilah :lol-053:


----------



## bar-le-duc (Jul 15, 2015)

*Motorhomes with names*

We have always called it "THE MAYFLOWER" cause it's always taking us to new places.


----------



## Diane1 (Jul 15, 2015)

My VW is called Franz-Fritz cos he's a German.


----------

